# Umstellung auf Python 3.1

## Hollowman

Hi

Hat hier schon jemand auf Python 3.1 umgestellt? Geht das schon oder sollte man das lieber noch lassen?

Danke

Sebastian

----------

## Necoro

Also pygtk zB kann noch kein Python-3. Werden auch noch einige andere wichtige Libs seien, denen es genauso geht.

----------

## Hollowman

Also lieber 2.7 benutzen.

Sebastian

----------

## l3u

Wenn ich jetzt ein neues Python-Programm schreibe, benutze ich Python 3, sofern ich keine Bibliotheken brauche, die es dafür noch nicht gibt. Aber als System-Python würd ich das noch nicht allein benutzen.

----------

